# Sutenlund



## shivamuffin (Jun 15, 2002)

Is this worth publishing?

Opinions good and not nice welcome!

click onto the Sutenlund Campaign page...the first page you'll reach is the homepage with all the goofy stuph.

the sutenlund


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, at first glance, the answer is no, it's not worth publishing, because at first glance I don't know where to start looking, so I can't judge whether it's any good.  If you want to make a proposal of your setting, write up an actual outline of the setting, and make that the first page linked to.  WotC's suggested layout of submissions for their contest is a nice place to start.

However, I will say that it is generally Nat20's policy not to pursue settings.  We don't have enough staff to devote enough attention to one, and there are already a lot out there, so the effort to design and publish one is probably not worth the effort, for us.  You'd need to have something excellent to attract our attention, but if you've got something that good, you may as well submit it to WotC.


----------

